# Wibrandis Rosenblatt



## Prufrock (Feb 21, 2009)

Just an interesting tid-bit for you historical people out there.

Wibrandis Rosenblatt. Have you ever heard of her? Probably not. But this woman has quite a claim to fame:

1.) She was a widow who subsequently was married to *Johannes Oecolampadius* until his death in 1531.
2.) Then, she remarried _again_, this time to *Wolfgang Capito*, until _his_death in 1541.
3.) Then, if this was not yet enough famous reformers for her, she remarried _again_, this time to none other than *Martin Bucer*, until his death in 1551. 

It might just be me, but I found that quite interesting. She must have learned quite a bit in our faith during her life; and what a godly and upstanding woman she must have been to catch the eye of men such as these.


----------

